# possible tank stands -suggestions-



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a 55 gallon tank on one of those particle board fish tanks stands that I got for free with the tank. Since its a 55 gallon tank, and a 55 gallon stand, the whole thing is a little top heavy. Im not worried about the tank sliding off, but if you gave the top a good hard shove, im sure you could knock the stand over. Because of this, I have to keep a gate around my tank while it sits in the living room to keep my 90lb dog from creating his own personal living room pond.

So...I went to the lfs, and started looking, it seems that my best bet is to go with a 75 gallon stand with a solid top to it. That way, the base will be wider than the tank, and will provide the stability I'm looking for. Problem solved. Then the owner gave me the price. Ok, so $400 bucks just isnt going to work. Im a big fan of craigslist and freecycle, so I am currently keeping my eyes out for a solid stand, but, I was wondering if there was any other types of furnature that would work. I was thinking a dining room buffet would be a decent piece of furnature, and should be solid enough to hold a tank. Would this type of furnature actually be strong enough? I figured that if I felt comfortable standing on top of it and bouncing around a bit, then it should be solid enough for the tank, correct? Any other suggestions as to anything else I should keep my eyes out for?

I've thought about building my own, but I've already lost one tank to an improperly set up stand, and I'm...well....incompetant with my hands....Im not adverse to building furnature, but I should prob. start out with a few spice racks and a set of shelves before I tackle a tank stand...ie, maybe in 5 or 10 years I would be willing to try, but certainly not now.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Why not just anchor the stand to the wall?

The problem with a lot of the furniture out there is it's also made of particle board, and unless it's 
designed to hold a lot of weight, I'd not go with it.


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

Your body weight bouncing on the top of a stand and 800+ pounds of aquarium sitting for the next few years are entirely different things.

I don't like the 75 gallon stand idea. In all likelihood, the top of that stand is nothing more than particle board, and likely will only have support along the edges. If you place a 55 gallon in the middle of it, it will probably sag. If you feel the need to buy a stand, get a 55 gallon stand, and add extra reinforcement around the base.

Honestly, I've never heard of a tank tipping over. Does your dog have a habit of crashing into things? Yeah, it seems top heavy, but none of my tanks have even wobbled. Just for reference, I have a 36" stand with a 24" tall tank on top. The top of the tank is pretty high up, and it's never even come close to wobbling, and that's with two 60 maniacal dogs. Unless the tank rocks easily, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

the tank is a bit wobbly. If I lightly push on the top, it wobbles back and forth. the problem is that a 55 gallon is only 12 inches deep, add to that a stand that is only 12 inches wide, and the whole thing being ~4.5ft tall, and thats one top heavy item. My dog is 90lbs, if he ran into the stand itself while chasing a toy, I almost guarantee the whole thing is tipping over. For reference, when I was in the pet store, I walked up to a really nice 55 gallon tank/stand combo, and pushed on the top...sure enough it wobbled too. Thats what was leading me to the 75gal stand, 55gal tank.

I understand the concern about bowing with too large a stand, but one of my requirements for any stand is that it is solid wood, not particle board. And, I'm unsure of the weight, but 800lbs seems a bit heavy for that volume...but you are likely right, the standing on it test probably isnt the best way of verifying it.


----------



## Carmesi (May 8, 2008)

I am actually building a stand for my 125 gallon, but It is pretty easy and cheap to build a 55 stand if you want plans for it.
it cost $18 at home depot for 2x4's for the frame
then the back it particle board (not used for structure, just to have a partial back i could cut holes out of)
I bought 1/4'' cherry for my sides/front/ and canopy for $50

i ordered cherry raised panel cabinet doors and molding (the big expense)
but you could get flat panel pre made doors for cheap.

wood stain $9

and wella, you have a stand that looks better than the crappy pets mart stands for about 100


----------



## Carmesi (May 8, 2008)

and a 75 stand would not place the weight where on the edges where the structural support is. It will put it in the center causing the board on the top to sag and break. not smart. wobbling is due to the side and back panels.


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

naegling23 said:


> I understand the concern about bowing with too large a stand, but one of my requirements for any stand is that it is solid wood, not particle board. And, I'm unsure of the weight, but 800lbs seems a bit heavy for that volume...but you are likely right, the standing on it test probably isnt the best way of verifying it.


Even a solid wood top on a 75 gallon stand still isn't a good idea for a 55. The support NEEDS to be under the side of the tank. A 75 gallon stand is approximately 6 inches wider, so the edges would be about 3 inches on each side. The ends would be in the proper place, which would help, but still not something I'd recommend.

800 lbs is a bit of an exaggeration, but you're probably going to be close to 500 lbs by the time you add substrate and decorations, etc. Wood can handle a significant amount of stress in one episode (eg you standing on the stand) but will bow significantly over time when the stress is consistently applied.

A DIY stand would really be the best option, but it sounds like you're not the most handy...

Good luck.


----------



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

Your all convincing me away from the 75gal stand, so that seems solved.

Im still searching craigslist and freecycle in case I see anything, but I guess at this point im looking for a 55 gallon stand, and maybe I would modify the base a bit to add some support.

I dont feel comfortable building a 55 gal. stand, at least not yet. But I may try building one for a 20 gallon tank that I have, if that goes well, and I trust it, then I could start on the 55. Although, if I find something in the mean time before I build one, I can just go with that.

By the way, If I add some support to stabilize the tank, what would you recommed? Would simply nailing a 2.4 along the back bottom edge provide some stability? Or possibly all around the base of the stand?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> By the way, If I add some support to stabilize the tank, what would you recommed?


Go to the hardware store and explain to them what you're trying to do. Get some type of metal bracket. 
Attach one end to the back of the stand and the other end to a stud in the wall. Problem solved. :thumb:


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> Why not just anchor the stand to the wall?


Was that too easy a fix????


> Go to the hardware store and explain to them what you're trying to do. Get some type of metal bracket.
> Attach one end to the back of the stand and the other end to a stud in the wall. Problem solved.


What he said, unless you really just want to replace the stand. :-?


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

I'm shocked that the 55g cheap stands shift at all when pushed. That sounds like a lawsuit waiting to occur. Are you sure you're actually seeing the stand wobble?

You can easily build you own stand, buy a 75g stand (provided it is solid) or you could find a sturdy solid piece of furniture provided you know how to accurately gauge the strength of the piece.

Glass aquariums only require support at their four corners (I know, that sounds strange, but it's true) and do NOT require any support down the sides... I've supported 5 and 6ft tanks just at the corners on home made and commercial stands.

I've had 33g, 40g, 55g, and 75g tanks on strong coffee tables, sideboards, etc. and never had an issue as I picked solid wood and solidly built tables... if in doubt, don't try to use it. 
If you are looking at a table that is more solid than any aquarium stand made by Oceanic in the last couple of decades, then what is the worry?

I strongly suggest that you do go shopping, and not for the cheaply made 55g or 75g particle board stands but head to more reputable pet shops or go visit a used furniture store with a tape measure and some training on what to look for. Perhaps all you do is learn some construction ideas and decide to build your own, but it's a great start to look at some Oceanic stands...

Hope that helps!


----------

